# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  cfare duhet bere kur lind nje femije

## shkodrashko

ju falenderoj e pergezoj per temat e ndryshme. Une kam lindur para tre muajve nje vajze. Eshte femija i pare. Jetoj ne Europe. Deshta te di cfare duhet te bej sipas fese islame per femijen tim. Deri tani i lexoj pothuajse cdo nate ato sure qe di (Bismilahi, kulhuvallahi, El Fatiha e ndonje tjeter). Lexoj me ze 1 here ne jave pjese te Kuranit shqip. Perpiqen te bej Bismilahi sa here e marr ne dore (kur nuk harroj!)

A duhet te behet ndonje rit apo ceremoni, ndonje zakon etj. 
Cfare duhet bere konkretisht me bebet dhe femijet e vegjel.

Di disa sure dhe kam disa libra fetare ne shqip me vete, qe i kam marre nga Shqiperia. Lutem e besoj shume ne Zot. Por kam akoma SHUME per te mesuar........



ah edhe dicka tjeter, si cdo prind perpiqem ta vesh sa ma bukur vajzen dhe disa njerez me thane te ve nje huder per sy, mos me e marr "msysh". Po une nuk isha dakort, kur e vesh bukur them vetem Zot ruje prej synit, edhe kur dikush e lavderon ne rruge them " Zot ruaje prej synit". Deri tani faleminders Zotit jemi shendosh e mire edhe vajza rritet e qete dhe mire. 
Po ju si mendoni per kete?!
Ju falenderoj

----------


## urtesia

I dashur vella,
Falenderoi Allahun xh.sh. qe te gezoi me femijen e dhuruar.
Uroj jete, shendet dhe te ritet me prinder.

Ajo qe duhet bere, ju veq e paskit bere.
Qenkeni te edukuar ne frymen islame ashtu qe me vjen mire qe ky femije do te kete kush ta edukon.

Rregullat e Islamit kur linde femija:

1. brenda 2-3 diteve por eshte mire te enjten ose te dielen ne mbremje, pra ne naten e xhuma ose te hene, pasi pastrohet femija(laret nga e ema), prindi merr abdest, e merr femijen ne krah ashtu qe koken e femise ta kete ne krahun e tij te djathte, prindi drejtohet me fyture dhe gjoks kah kiblja dhe afer veshit te djathte te femise me ze normal jo te ngritur shume kendon ezanin: 
Allahu ekber, allahu ekber
Allahu ekber, allahu ekber
esh'hedu en la ilahe il-lallah
esh'hedu en la ilahe il-lallah
esh'hedu ene muhammederr-rresulullah
esh'hedu ene muhammederr-rresulullah
haj-je ales-salah
haj-je ales-salah
haje alel-felah
haje alel felah
Allahu ekber, allahu ekber
La ilahe il-lallah

Pasi ia therasim ezanin ne veshin e djathte, afrojme gojen tek veshi i majte dhe kendojme ikametin:
Allahu ekber, allahu ekber
Allahu ekber, allahu ekber
esh'hedu en la ilahe il-lallah
esh'hedu en la ilahe il-lallah
esh'hedu ene muhammederr-rresulullah
esh'hedu ene muhammederr-rresulullah
haj-je ales-salah
haj-je ales-salah
haje alel-felah
haje alel felah
Kad kametis salah,
kad kametis salah
Allahu ekber, allahu ekber
La ilahe il-lallah

Pasi kendojme ikametin, 
ia therasim emrin 3 here ne veshin e djathte (filan ...)

Eshte mire pas kesaj, ta leme femijun ne djep apo ne vend te bute per femijen dhe te kendojme:
a)  3 here sure Ihlas - kulhuvallahun;
b)  1 here kul eudhu birabil felek;
c)  1 here kul eudhu birabin-nass dhe
pas ketyre bejme dua ose lexojme Allahume sali ala, allahume barik ala dhe suretul fatiha.

Pasi femija ka bere 3 muaj, ju mund ta beni edhe tani kete, nuk prish pune.
pas kesaj duhet t'i hiqen floket, te peshohen ne peshore dhe ne sasin e gramazhes se flokeve ne vlere ari te jepet sadaka, pra nese ato floke peshojne 2 gram. Ateher ne vlere te dy gram ari duhet te japish sadaka.

Ka shume gjera qe kam leshuar, por nuk dua te zgjatem dhe te behem i bezdisur.

Edhe njeher Zoti jete dhe shendet, deshiroi te behet e zoja dhe vajze e edukuar.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

Vlla i dashur. Gjeja e pare mendoj une eshte qe ti vesh nje emer musliman.
Po te jap nje sugjerim, nje emer qe mua me pelqen shume, ENES.
Shume selame patriot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrashko

> Vlla i dashur. Gjeja e pare mendoj une eshte qe ti vesh nje emer musliman.
> Po te jap nje sugjerim, nje emer qe mua me pelqen shume, ENES.
> Shume selame patriot


emrin ja kam vene Amela pasi kam kerkuar ne innternet dhe gjeta qe Amela, Amala dhe Amaliah (amelia) - jane variante te emrit Amala, musliman qe do te thote Shprese. Shpresoj te jete keshtu per ne te gjithe. 

Une qe shkruaj jam NENA e vajzes. 

Emri  enes tingellon shum bukur, cfare kuptimi ka?!

----------


## shkodrashko

ju falenderoj per urimet. Une jam nena e vjzes, megjithate faleminderit. Une jam rritur ne kohen e komunizmit me dashuri dhe rrespekt ndaj Zotit nga gjyshja ime. Burri im nuk eshte rritur me fryme fetare sepse keshtu ishin ne ate kohe rrethanat, po ato qe di i ka mesuar nga une, sepse vete nuk ulet te lexoje. Jemi martuar ne xhami para dy vjeteve ne Shkoder dhe celebrim zyrtar kemi bere sivjet. Shpresoj te mesoje me shume per fene sepse teori i kam shpjeguar por sure nuk meson akoma. I jam lutur cdo vit me agjeru naten e Kadrit, pasi une agjeroj Ramazanin. Po nuk donte. Vjet qe isha une shtatzane dhe nuk agjerova ai me kerkoi vete te agjeronte, ne mes te muajti te Ramazanit dhe e mbajti agjerimin deri ne fund. Nejse se dola nga tema. 

Po doja tju tregoja qe babai i femijes nuk di ta thoje ezanin. A ta lexoje ate me ndihmen time, apo te presim dhe kur te shkoj ne shqiperi muajin tjeter te therras nje hoxhe ne shtepi ose te shkojme ne xhami. 

A duhen prere te gjithe floket e femijes, se te them te drejten mu sdi si me duket ta le vajzen pa floke.
 Mund te jap per te varfrit nje shume te caktuar, edhe me shume se floket, apo eshte mire tì priten floket. Tani vajza eshte 3 muaj e gjysme.
Ju falenderoj per pergjigjen dhe do mundohem qe edhe pse ne europe vajza te rritet me frymen e islamit, te dashurise tolerances paqes e rrespektit. Zoti na ndihmofte.

----------

